# Loose Touchpad bezel



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

The bezel on my touchpad is loose towards the bottom.
Normally it wouldn't bother me but it means the whole screen flexes and creaks when I use the keyboard in landscape.

I have no issue taking it apart to fix it but before I do has anyone else fixed/had this issue?
It probably just needs glued down with something stronger, sadly I don't think I'll be able to get the unit replaced under warranty :tongue3:


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I would have warranty cover this


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I would have warranty cover this


+1 HP's pretty good with warranty stuff... call them.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

scifan said:


> +1 HP's pretty good with warranty stuff... call them.


As true as that may be, they're over swamped with touchpad orders, i'm pretty sure they'd make him wait like 2 months


----------



## scifan (Aug 22, 2011)

ericerk said:


> As true as that may be, they're over swamped with touchpad orders, i'm pretty sure they'd make him wait like 2 months


whatever the case, I wouldn't try and fix it...


----------



## gamer765 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd send that in for warranty. My TouchPad had the loose bezel at the bottom too where the home button is. Also, mine kept rebooting randomly every few minutes and eventually it wouldn't charge or turn on anymore AND light was bleeding through on the left hand side of the screen. Should get it back this coming week.


----------



## Soupdog50 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'll have a go at calling HP, no doubt Android will be released while its away  
What do you guys think of the build quality of the touchpads? The plastic feels so cheap its like my Nexus S. I hope the next Nexus is something nicer.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Bummer. I hope mine doesn't do that because I just installed the skinomi carbon fiber skin that was on sale (linked to in another thread). I bet they'd do a swap and I'b be out the new stuff.


----------



## Ludasmith (Aug 21, 2011)

Soupdog50 said:


> I'll have a go at calling HP, no doubt Android will be released while its away


If that's the case, you better get on the phone NOW


----------

